# Algae in my planted Aquarium



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys! Can you help me to identify and give me some advices for this diferent types of algae or fungus in my Aquarium please. If needs more info let me know. Thanks! I upload a video to show you the algae. Have a nice day.. 
https://youtu.be/YNJNcVtgBu0


----------



## waddo (Jan 24, 2013)

Your tank is having big problems and you seem to be a beginner.

First I would turn off the filter and spray some hydrogen peroxide 3% on the main areas. After 30 minutes turn on the filter.

Leave the lights off for a few days. 

manually remove leaves that are too covered in algae.

Start reading on the internet about algae. Here is a starting point.

The War on Algae - Miyabi Aqua Design

You probably have much too much light and maybe no CO2 injection and possibly not enough water changes and etc etc etc.

It's a giant subject and you basically have to learn some basics and also basic tank maintenance.

Good luck!

Waddo


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

king_acuarios said:


> Hi guys! Can you help me to identify and give me some advices for this diferent types of algae or fungus in my Aquarium please. If needs more info let me know. Thanks! I upload a video to show you the algae. Have a nice day..
> https://youtu.be/YNJNcVtgBu0


Hello king...

If you want to control the growth of algae, then put in several stems of Anacharis, also called Brazilian water weed, Common Elodea, Egeria najas, it has several names. Anyway, the plant grows floated on the surface close to the light source. It gives off a mild chemical that's toxic to most forms of algae. This is the first plant I put into my tanks, so algae never has a chance to get started.

B


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

If the outside of the filter a few green algae grow, it is harmless. The white mold comes from the wood. It rots yet. Take wood from the bog that is completely sterile (black).

If you take fast growing plants. have the algae difficult. Competition for food. (Has already been said)

Then the dark P. tetrazona. It looks to me as spawning hardening.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys thank you all for your advices. First of all I have used algaecide and hydrogen peroxide as the first mate advised to me and helped me a lot but he returned to proliferate the green alga but gradually. Aquarium light've been on for 9 or 10 hours which will come down to 7 hours. The egeria that I think is the common but I have only three stems from the pruning that I obtained from another of my aquarium, previously I had elodea in this aquarium filled with algae and had to get them out. This aquarium had serious algae problems, now has improved but ask advice anyway because as seen continuing to grow the algae. Arthura you are the only one who has noticed my Barb tetra zona is sick. I've opened a post related to it and what he has is dropsy http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/my-green-tiger-barb-sick-92169.html. But Might explain which is the spawning hardening. Greetings and thank you all, I will keep your advice and I will orientate well to see if there is a problem in my aquarium parameters. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Walstad was the only one that believed in a chemical given off by plants could protect areas in a tank, when really most believe it only pertains to the individual plant as long as it remains healthy.

Control your light, control algae. How long do you keep it on and how much lighting are you running? I understand wanting to keep out algae, but frankly what I saw looks like a healthy tank. Remove what you can by hand and change your lighting period down to no more then 7-8hrs a day and algae will mostly subside. If your light level is pretty high then you just may have to deal with it when you do your regular maintenance.

Plants will help but it would take a massive amount of them to have an instance where they "compete" with each other, another planted aquarium myth. They help balance the tank.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

jrman83 said:


> I think Walstad was the only one that believed in a chemical given off by plants could protect areas in a tank, when really most believe it only pertains to the individual plant as long as it remains healthy.
> 
> Control your light, control algae. How long do you keep it on and how much lighting are you running? I understand wanting to keep out algae, but frankly what I saw looks like a healthy tank. Remove what you can by hand and change your lighting period down to no more then 7-8hrs a day and algae will mostly subside. If your light level is pretty high then you just may have to deal with it when you do your regular maintenance.
> 
> Plants will help but it would take a massive amount of them to have an instance where they "compete" with each other, another planted aquarium myth. They help balance the tank.


Hi! I remember hearing the theme of Walstad previously but do not Continue to looking for information. Could you give me a summary of what is and how I can do it.

Here the info about the illumination:
Amount of light (Watt or lumens): 60 Led, 4 blue (20,000 K), and 56 "clear" (8.000 to 10.000 K), consumes 13.8W
Type Light (T5, T8, Led, PL ..): LED
Photoperiod (hours of light): 8 daily hours (7:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. and 2 pm-7pm

Regards.


----------



## DavidJBroadley (Apr 27, 2015)

Put a plecco in the tank. You did have your lights on for a long time. 
My algae problem was eaten by pleccos. Huge amount of gravel hoovering after a couple of days. Plecco very happy and algae not a worry.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi! Thanks for your advice. The tanks looks awful in this video. But I have the problem's solution and I want to share. I use Api Co2 booster (glutaraldehyde). I will use that for two weeks, 5ml per 10gallon. I already have 5 days right now use this and the tanks looks much better. When the treatment is finished I would make a video and post it in this thread. Thanks again and have a nice day!
Here the video of How look my tank before the treatment:

https://youtu.be/1CeXRA1GKTk


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

Too much light, too much algae food Ie; probably high phosphate levels either from the foods or from your source water, and not enough water changes (with water that has no (PO43−)


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi! Here an update... First week treatment results:
https://youtu.be/66-pk5P3mpU


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

Did this treatment work completely? thanks


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks like cyanobacteria (blue green algae). It's really a bacteria, not an algae Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish I've used Maracyn 1 and it will eliminate it totally within a couple of days with only one treatment. With that much in your tank, I'd remove as much as possible, then dose with Maracyn. Then do a large water change within a couple of days. Up your water maintenace, i.e. once a week of 30% + water change.


----------

